# Police Officer Nicola Cotton



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]




















[/TD][TD]Police Officer Nicola Cotton 
*New Orleans Police Department
Louisiana*
End of Watch: Monday, January 28, 2008
Biographical Info
*Age:* 24
*Tour of Duty:* 2 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Monday, January 28, 2008
*Weapon Used*: Officer's handgun
*Suspect Info:* Apprehended
Officer Nicola Cotton was shot and killed while attempting to arrest a rape suspect in a parking lot off of Earhart Boulevard.

As she attempted to put a handcuff on the man, who was twice her size, he pulled away and began to struggle. During the struggle she lost control of her radio, but was able to recover it and called for assistance. As the struggle continued the suspect was then able to gain control of her duty weapon and shot her several times.

Responding units arrived at the scene approximately two minutes after she was shot and located the suspect still holding her service weapon. He was taken into custody by the responding officers.

Officer Cotton had served with the agency for 2 years.
Agency Contact Information
New Orleans Police Department
715 South Broad Street
New Orleans, LA 70119

Phone: (504) 826-2828

_*Please contact the New Orleans Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## sherifflittle (Apr 19, 2005)

R.I.P. God Bless


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

kwflatbed said:


> The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats too bad...they should have "neutralized the threat" when they found him still holding her weapon. Instead he will get three hots, and a cot. It's a shame. RIP...


----------

